# What's your favorite social activity?



## dither (May 10, 2014)

I thought this might make a nice add-on to the "favorite fantasy world" thread.

As for me, i have fond memories, of fishing, on hot muggy summer-nights with friends. Well, fishing was the pretext;

The reality of it was that having made a few trips to a little wooded hide-away in marshland close to the water's edge at the local gravel pits, carting supplies of canned booze, charcoal b-b-q kits, and a variety of sausages,chicken-portions,a small cuts of meat, we'd finally role up with rods, lines, and bait, cast out, and set up camp.
Then, usually around midnight, a decent fire wood be started with old discarded wooden pallets, food would be cooking,  the drink would be flowing, and we, the lads, sprawled out on fold-up camp-beds, sleeping-bags etc. and set about putting the world to rights, and y'know? As much as we talked, mostly bollocks, and often subscribed to differing views, i can't ever remember any of us disagreeing, those were just the nicest times.
I can't remember anybody  ever catching anything either, or caring about it, that really was the point i suppose, not caring,  we just, hung out, eating, drinking, chatting, and chilling , then, as the night wore on, supplies wearing thin, the fire becoming little more than a flicker , amid much belching , farting, and faint mutterings, we all, in our own time would, like the fire, fade, and drift off into slumbers.
And i don't think i really knew any of them that well, it was my kid-brother's gig really, i just went along for the chops.

Happy daze.

Oh dear,
i hope i haven't done wrong here.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 10, 2014)

Concerts. Especially at the bar we go to every Saturday. Just a little dive that plays local bands. Everyone knows each other. Its cool.


----------



## dale (May 10, 2014)

alcoholism and bonfires.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 10, 2014)

Motorcycle racing and the weekends at the track with fellow racers. 

 There is a very unique bond among people who race and participate in a sport where you can lose your life or become crippled and destroy a $15,000 or more  motorcycle and do it all for fun.  There is something about going a 170+ miles an hour elbow to elbow and hard braking into a 30mph corner. You are hard on the brakes, the bike is in a controlled slide, bouncing and hoping inches away from someone else, both of you trying to occupy the same spot on the track, both seeing who is going to give in first. It really is a test of man and machine but more importantly it is a test of your confidence or lack of in the person next to you. You really do have their life in your hands and they yours.  This level of trust is extended once the race is done, it creates a bond like no other. In the pits, thousands and thousands of dollars worth of parts and tools just lay out, things are never stolen. When you crash and go down. I have more than 40 sometimes in the last 8 or 9 years someone is there to help. These riders have worked hard to make enough money to enjoy this sport. The people there often work long hours at work, travel all night long, spend most of Sunday night getting back home from the track to be able to make to work on Monday.  The best people in life I have met have been at the race track. They live life to the max and there is a lot to be said for those kinds of people.


----------



## Hunter56 (May 10, 2014)

It'd probably be going to the mall. It's just something I've done since I was a kid and I've always liked going.

Even though I've only went once, going to the Vans Warped Tour was definitely an awesome time. Hoping to go again this year.


----------



## stormageddon (May 10, 2014)

Band practice. Or performing. Not sure which I prefer.

I love the camaraderie and creative harmony of practice, particularly when we're doing our own songs and everything's going perfectly, or hilariously dismally. And I love the rush of performing, getting on stage to cheers and blinding lights, and the amazement that you have the power to make several hundred people scream their hearts out just by hitting a few strings. Seeing firsthand how music can connect people.

But my poor nerves can only take so much - I always drop my guitar just before we go on and end up having to do the "panic retune". Plus, you can't drink hot chocolate on stage v.v so on balance, I probably prefer practice.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 10, 2014)

Boxing is the only active hobby I have other than writing so I suppose that. As lonely as it can be, when you're training with everyone and sparring with each other and cheering each other on in bouts it can be very nice and and incredibly fun. Sparring is the best as we can actively help each other and always have healthy rivalries. Individual training like running etc. and the actual competing is the most lonely thing in the world but that's whats great about it, there's always a nice balance.


----------



## popsprocket (May 10, 2014)

Car meets.

Not so much the old car meets though. My car fits in there, but I don't. Old people always look at me like I'm the worst kind of blasphemer for buying an old car and restoring it. 

Car meets for my generation, however, have been working really hard to shake off their bad image so 99% of the people are super friendly and they have a good attitude that says 'any car you put blood, sweat, or tears into is a good car'.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 10, 2014)

dither said:


> Oh dear,
> i hope i haven't done wrong here.



What wrong could you have done? This is a great thread! Your fishing memories are quite beautiful, if I may say so, and strike a chord in me.



Plasticweld said:


> It really is a test of man and machine but more importantly it is a test of your confidence or lack of in the person next to you. You really do have their life in your hands and they yours.  This level of trust is extended once the race is done, it creates a bond like no other. In the pits, thousands and thousands of dollars worth of parts and tools just lay out, things are never stolen.



I've never thought of motorcycle racing in that way, that's so cool. Glad you've found such a tight community.



stormageddon said:


> Band practice. Or performing. Not sure which I prefer.



You play guitar, storm? If so, get your butt over to the guitar talk thread: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/146739-Guitar-Talk-Thread

I always wanted to be a musician. Going into college I had actually intended to major in guitar performance, but at the very last second I changed my mind. Sometimes I regret it, sometimes I think I made the right choice. I don't know that I really belong on stage, but it has to be such a thrilling experience.


As for my favorite activity, I'll probably go with camping. Just something about it that brings friends together.


----------



## garza (May 10, 2014)

Sitting in the Riverside Bar in Belize City on a Friday afternoon a bit before sundown having a cold pint with a few friends. 

Truth to tell, that's my _second_ favourite social activity.


----------



## patskywriter (May 10, 2014)

Deejaying. Yesterday I played for a couple hundred kids at a Special Olympics event. It was incredible seeing young folks having such a good time jumping up and down to the music.  :rapture:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 11, 2014)

It's not exactly a social thing, but I enjoy playing golf.

There's just something about the me vs. the ball. vs nature aspects of it that really appeal to me.

Well..that and the looks I get from people. LOL


----------



## Greimour (May 11, 2014)

I am a total creeper, I love watching people interact and listening to people. 

If you enter a room and I don't shut up for 3 hours.. don't be fooled... I am watching and I am listening - I am just using my gob to make you do and say things. Otherwise, y'all could be boring and sit there watching TV like zombies. Sometimes, I talk more to make sure you (generic) don't stop talking ... got to keep the conversation going... but most of the time, I just want to listen. If you start talking crap though, I will just walk away. I don't care how high you pee up a wall or how well endowed you think you are. Nor do I care that you can lift up three Elephants and knocked out a Rhino with one punch. I don't even care that you never get drunk despite how bladdered you are after 7 shots of Vodka... I like listening to people who say things when they talk... not people who talk yet say nothing.


Needless to say, I don't like 99% of the people I meet and I am considered very antisocial. 
On that note; *walks back to room and avoids 'people' who desire social interaction*


Things that have not yet entered my list of things "not to do":

FunFairs (Carnivals etc..) - did this just last week, still as fun as it was 10 years ago.
Concerts - havent done this for long time, (years) maybe that's why I still consider it a good social event
Libraries - the most antisocial place people like <3333
Book Clubs - 
Small social gatherings of under 10 selected people - (one bad apple spoils the bunch)
Eating a meal with family and friends at a restaurant of some kind. -  There is always a silver lining to these things even when they go bad, but usually, they go well.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Greimour,
that's interesting, what you say about talking.
None  my siblings can stand silence ( maybe that's just a human thing ) and will prattle on about anything to avoid it.
I don't mind those periods of silence  with people.
But what i liked about our fishing trips was  that  there would normally be seven or eight of us,  the booze, the grub, and just being there, the chances were, that somebody would say something that begged a response, y'know?
As for this " creeper" thing, i to am a people watcher enjoy watching others interact.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Gyarachu,

YES,

this is a great thread, and i thank you all for making it so.


----------



## Winston (May 11, 2014)

Anything with my wife and kids.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

I like shutting myself away with a bottle of wine and a book, having drunken bbq's with friends, and languishing in the sunshine of a foreign land with my hubby and kids. I used to like dancing all night long, meeting all sorts of strangers and flirting outrageously, but now I'm a grown up!


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

I don't actually HAVE any sort of social activity nowadays, this is as close as i get to socialising.

Abby,
i like the idea of shutting one's self away with a bollie and a book.

I have a routine of going out after work on a Saturday morning, shopping,library, Frydays, etc.
But once i'm home, it's book,this place, naps in between, and cheap gutrot cider, although i've given the cider a miss this weekend. Having said that, i'm on a week off so there'll probably be a 4xpack or three at some point.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

I've grown out of cider dither, the night I drank 5 pints of Max, fell over on the way home and knocked myself out put me off, it's evil stuff!! That night my husband to be, who had drunk 8 pints of Max (it was kind of a competition) tried to pick me up and fell over me, grazing the side of his face on the kerb, he was marked for months! I think it's probably a good thing I grew up.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Abby said:


> I think it's probably a good thing I grew up.



Maybe, maybe not, happy days eh?

I don't go overboard with the stuff.
I don't get smashed, i just drink slowly through the day, one 2ltr bottle does for me, seems to put me in a really nice place.


----------



## amelhope (May 11, 2014)

anything make me have fun


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

amelhope said:


> anything make me have fun



I've forgotten how to have fun.


----------



## amelhope (May 11, 2014)

really ? how old are you 2000 (just kidding)

if you want you can have fun , oh my god  you're always negative (Sorry) 
what makes you feel good ?


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

dither said:


> I've forgotten how to have fun.


Sorry to hear that dither  my definition of fun has changed, I can't have fun the way I used to because I have responsibilities. I struggled with that for a long time but I've accepted it now. Can you adapt your expectations to suit your situation?


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

I do miss daytime drinking tho! I used to love those days, pub crawls we called them, getting slowly sozzled, playing pool and being with friends. Happy days.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

amelhope said:


> really ? how old are you 2000 (just kidding)
> 
> 
> what makes you feel good ?



2000? Very nearly.

About a litre and a half.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Abby said:


> Sorry to hear that dither  my definition of fun has changed, I can't have fun the way I used to because I have responsibilities. I struggled with that for a long time but I've accepted it now. Can you adapt your expectations to suit your situation?



Abby, i don't think that i HAVE expectations really.
I live and breath, work all week, crash at the weekend, and on Monday afternoon, i prep myself for another week.
That's it basically.
It isn't so bad really.
Not much fun, but very little aggravation also.
I try not to think about it too much.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Abby said:


> I do miss daytime drinking tho! I used to love those days, pub crawls we called them, getting slowly sozzled, playing pool and being with friends. Happy days.



Ha'ha'ha,
been there, done that,
happy days Abby.


----------



## amelhope (May 11, 2014)

how old are you ?
100 or maybe 2


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

I don't really have expectations either, life is a bit of a grind, same old same old every day. I keep thinking, one day I will have my life back...shame I'll be too old to enjoy it!


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Amel,

it really  doesn't matter now.

I have an agreeable sort of lifestyle, food, bed, home etc.

It COULD be a whole lot worse.

I do okay.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Abby said:


> I don't really have expectations either, life is a bit of a grind, same old same old every day. I keep thinking, one day I will have my life back...shame I'll be too old to enjoy it!



Abby,
would you really want your life back?



I'm just quietly seeing out my time here as trouble-free as i can make it.


----------



## amelhope (May 11, 2014)

dither said:


> Amel,
> 
> it really  doesn't matter now.
> 
> ...



Sorry 

i tried to change the topic cause i really don't like to hear about those things cause it remind me of the thing that i always face , the things that always crush me but even though i really hope that  everything will be ok


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Amel,
i'm sorry to,
i shouldn't whinge so,

moving on.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

Good question! Probably not, not the way it used to be anyway, I couldn't keep that pace up forever. There are things I wish I'd done before I had children, like back packing, traveling to exotic places, things that are probably more enjoyable when your'e young, but I still plan to do it one day.


----------



## amelhope (May 11, 2014)

:icon_cheesygrin:

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## stormageddon (May 11, 2014)

Dither, you remind me of Dolorous Edd from Game of Thrones (in a wonderful way~).

I have to say, I'd rather fast forward to a lifestyle like yours, minus the cider, than go through the pub crawling stage. Why do people have to go to pubs and clubs? I'd much rather a tearoom crawl, or better yet, a hot-chocolateroom crawl.

And I have to second Greimour on being an anti-social creeper that hates idiots (in spite of being one). It's why I have no friends at school, and so many female suitors. It's also part of why my real-life nickname is Stormy...v.v


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Abby,
yeah,
me too.

More enjoyable when you're young?
Oh i don't know, maybe.
When you're young everything flies by so quickly, now, you'd have time to savor and appreciate, live in the moment, y'know?


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

amelhope said:


> :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Thanks for that kick up the backside Amel.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> And I have to second Greimour on being an anti-social creeper that hates idiots (in spite of being one). It's why I have no friends at school



Me too.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Dither, you remind me of Dolorous Edd from Game of Thrones (in a wonderful way~).
> 
> I have to say, I'd rather fast forward to a lifestyle like yours, minus the cider, than go through the pub crawling stage. Why do people have to go to pubs and clubs? I'd much rather a tearoom crawl, or better yet, a hot-chocolateroom crawl.
> 
> And I have to second Greimour on being an anti-social creeper that hates idiots (in spite of being one). It's why I have no friends at school, and so many female suitors. It's also part of why my real-life nickname is Stormy...v.v


I must watch Game of Thrones! Would you really rather go on a Tea-room crawl lol? It sounds a bit dull!


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

I've thought about the boozy twenty something years, and why?

Maybe it's just a need to belong, gain approval, be liked, prove something, to others or one's self, i don't know.

Any of you guys psychologists?

I DO find perceptions of how the mind works fascinating.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2014)

Hi Dither,

My favourite social activity is eating and drinking  Restaurants, BBQs, picnics on the beach, entertaining friends and being entertained. Anything to do with food and wine and I'm there. If dancing is thrown in as well I'm first up on the dance floor as I love to party


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

PiP said:


> Hi Dither,
> 
> My favourite social activity is eating and drinking  Restaurants, BBQs, picnics on the beach, entertaining friends and being entertained. Anything to do with food and wine and I'm there. If dancing is thrown in as well I'm first up on the dance floor as I love to party



Pip,
i never had the confidence for any of that stuff, but i DO wish that i'd learned to dance, but i couldn't possibly have done that, no way.

And i wish i'd learned to swim also.

life eh?


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2014)

dither said:


> ... but i DO wish that i'd learned to dance, but i couldn't possibly have done that, no way.
> 
> l



Okay, close the curtains so the neighbours can't see you. Turn on your favorite music then wiggle your butt in time with the beat. Easy peasy, dither...


----------



## stormageddon (May 11, 2014)

Abby said:


> I must watch Game of Thrones! Would you really rather go on a Tea-room crawl lol? It sounds a bit dull!


It's amazing! And the books are even better~

And yes, unfortunately I am an incredibly dull person. That, and alcohol disagrees with my stomach - I went to a friend's 18th the other week, drank half a can of cider to keep her off my back and returned home with a belly bloated to twice the size it had been when I left v.v

Also, I'm a pensioner at heart. I'm not a huge fan of my general peer group because they're the wrong kind of immature. I find their antics and interests incredibly wearing, and that's when they're sober, so I try to stay away from any situation where they might not be - especially as I am on the short side, and wherever alcohol is involved I tend to get picked up and carried around for reasons I cannot comprehend. Young people are so strange


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

HA'HA'HA!

Juss like that, huh!

Nice one Pip.


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> It's amazing! And the books are even better~
> 
> And yes, unfortunately I am an incredibly dull person. That, and alcohol disagrees with my stomach - I went to a friend's 18th the other week, drank half a can of cider to keep her off my back and returned home with a belly bloated to twice the size it had been when I left v.v
> 
> Also, I'm a pensioner at heart. I'm not a huge fan of my general peer group because they're the wrong kind of immature. I find their antics and interests incredibly wearing, and that's when they're sober, so I try to stay away from any situation where they might not be - especially as I am on the short side, and wherever alcohol is involved I tend to get picked up and carried around for reasons I cannot comprehend. Young people are so strange



I very nearly AM, a pensioner for real, and i find young people extremely irritating at times.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2014)

dither said:


> HA'HA'HA!
> 
> Juss like that, huh!
> 
> Nice one Pip.



Boom, boom...


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

PiP said:


> Boom, boom...



Wiggle.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

especially as I am on the short side, and wherever alcohol is involved I tend to get picked up and carried around for reasons I cannot comprehend. Young people are so strange [/QUOTE]

LOl!


----------



## Denhark (May 11, 2014)

I never leave my house so I don't have a social life :/


----------



## dither (May 11, 2014)

Den,
not ever?


----------



## Schrody (May 11, 2014)

Board gaming, Cards Against Humanity... such things


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

Bar hopping is underrated.


----------



## PiP (May 11, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Bar hopping is underrated.



Hi daniel, is that like a "Pub-crawl"?


> noun
> 1. a tour taking in several pubs or drinking places, with one or more drinks at each.
> verb
> 1. go on a pub crawl.
> "he liked to pub-crawl with his mates"


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

Yes, it is EXACTLY like a pub crawl.

My own personal mix into it is that I binge drink, heavily.


----------



## Schrody (May 11, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Bar hopping is underrated.



Like in "The World's End"? I'm not much of an alcohol, I'm afraid.


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

'Bed-hopping'... sort of a consequence  of 'bar-hopping'. Young, college co-eds are the best... you know, first time away from Mummy and Dad, out on their own, 'exploring'. Plus, everyone's drunk, so all is forgiven. That was a long time ago, and I never actually participated, but this is a writer's site  so I figure we're allowed to 'embellish', aren't we? Though I did leave my 20-something puddles here and there behind a few nightclubs or the bushes at parties; beer...
That was fun.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 'Bed-hopping'... sort of a consequence  of 'bar-hopping'. Young, college co-eds are the best... you know, first time away from Mummy and Dad, out on their own, 'exploring'. Plus, everyone's drunk, so all is forgiven. That was a long time ago, and I never actually participated, but this is a writer's site  so I figure we're allowed to 'embellish', aren't we? Though I did leave my 20-something puddles here and there behind a few nightclubs or the bushes at parties; beer...
> That was fun.



AHAHAHAHAHHA.

Corrupting the youth, young Socrates?


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

> young Socrates?


Young ladies were quite forward in my day. I will not give details. lol


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 11, 2014)

More than fair. LOL


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2014)

> I'm not much of an alcohol,


 always considered you more of a banana, less of an alcohol. Don't know why...


----------



## Schrody (May 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> always considered you more of a banana, less of an alcohol. Don't know why...



I'm all bananas :stupid:


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 'Bed-hopping'... sort of a consequence  of 'bar-hopping'. Young, college co-eds are the best... you know, first time away from Mummy and Dad, out on their own, 'exploring'. Plus, everyone's drunk, so all is forgiven. That was a long time ago, and I never actually participated, but this is a writer's site  so I figure we're allowed to 'embellish', aren't we? Though I did leave my 20-something puddles here and there behind a few nightclubs or the bushes at parties; beer...
> That was fun.



Err...no comment! :redface:


----------



## Pandora (May 11, 2014)

Our business, I like chilling, chatting with the people who make it happen everyday. We have a great group, always been blessed with that as people come and go the last 22 years. I enjoy seeing their kids grow, I enjoy knowing, our business with their help, makes the kids lives more secure. So it doesn't matter if it is out to a bar, ordering pizza delivery at lunch, a holiday BBQ and pot luck or just small talk in passing, I like being with them. Our vendors are a gas too and the UPS and Fed EX guys oh and our mailman rocks. It's just the everyday people and smiles coming and going from our place I love.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 12, 2014)

Right now, I write.

Seriously, though. I do improvisational theater, I play kickball and softball for a community league, I do trivia nights at the local bars, and I'm teaching myself to skate, to play the piano, and to get way better on my guitar. I've recently played with a band, which I loved doing, but I was only the rhythmist. I'd like to be much better going forward. I also plan to play in a summer hockey league!


----------



## Schrody (May 12, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Right now, I write.
> 
> Seriously, though. I do improvisational theater, I play kickball and softball for a community league, I do trivia nights at the local bars, and I'm teaching myself to skate, to play the piano, and to get way better on my guitar. I've recently played with a band, which I loved doing, but I was only the rhythmist. I'd like to be much better going forward. I also plan to play in a summer hockey league!



I hope those trivia nights are successful; I made a quiz and now nobody wants to play because questions are too hard


----------



## Gumby (May 12, 2014)

I love to ride horses, and I love camping, so if you combine the two I'm in heaven.


----------



## Skodt (May 12, 2014)

^ camping and hiking is very nice. 

I mostly right now just go to Uni. Though, after Wednesday it is summer break. So, me and my son will be doing as much as we can together. I do have a summer job though, so, it won't be quite as much as I hope. Then again it never really is as much as you hope.


----------



## Denhark (May 12, 2014)

dither said:


> Den,
> not ever?



Only to school. The last time I went out was about 5 months ago.


----------



## dither (May 12, 2014)

Denhark said:


> Only to school. The last time I went out was about 5 months ago.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Lagoran (May 12, 2014)

Driving cars fast with a friend in the shotgun seat.  If I'm looking to have fun, I'd rather have a guy there than a girl because most girls hate going fast and don't know much about cars.  Not all girls though.  I know a woman who drives a Porsche and has gone faster on a street than I've gone on a track.

The local gun range is an amazing place.  Airsoft is fun too, although most of the fields in my area are at least an hour away from where I live.


----------



## Pandora (May 13, 2014)

I've had some really good times in front of the jukebox 8)


----------



## bookmasta (May 13, 2014)

Going to the parties after the football games at my JC.


----------



## Greimour (May 13, 2014)

I've had some really fun times at Comedy performances or else watching stand ups on TV.

I remember the first time I watched Jeff Dunham on Youtube. I ended up with approx 17 people around my PC watching him. Was hilarious. That was a fun day and it was all thanks to Mr Dunham the ventriloquist. ^_^



> *Jeff Dunham:* Well if reincarnation happens, who would you come back as and what would you do?
> *Walter*: I'd come back as my wife and leave me the hell alone


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Jeff Dunham is the best!


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

My friends and I get together every saturday and play video games. Right now we're playing Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the 3DS. After playing for X hours, we wind down in the evening by watching episodes of Mystery Science Theater 3000 from my ever-growing collection of their DVDs.


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> My friends and I get together every saturday and play video games. Right now we're playing Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the 3DS. After playing for X hours, we wind down in the evening by watching episodes of Mystery Science Theater 3000 from my ever-growing collection of their DVDs.



But it's tuesday :-s


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> But it's tuesday :-s



I meant "right now" as in ongoing. We play a game for a while, then when we get a new one we switch to another.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I meant "right now" as in ongoing. We play a game for a while, then when we get a new one we switch to another.



Nice.


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I meant "right now" as in ongoing. We play a game for a while, then when we get a new one we switch to another.



Can I come to play?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Can I come to play?



Me too PLEASE!?


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Me too PLEASE!?



Pwetty pwease? :flower:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Don't make me cry now, Bishop... :cry:


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Don't make me cry now, Bishop... :cry:



Too late :cry: :-({|=


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Sure, you both can come. But be warned, we're pretty harsh on the newbies. The latest guy to join the group is still blamed for every mistake made in-game. Even when it's someone else's fault. It goes like this:

*Bishop Screws up*
Kyle: "God-Dammit, Jason!"
Jason: "What?!"
Kyle: "Bishop just got eaten!"
Jason: "Because he tried to attack it head on!"
Kyle: "Jason, you're in time out."
Ben: "Yeah, Jason, fifteen minutes."

Names changed, obviously. There's not a group on Earth white enough to have a Kyle, a Jason, AND a Ben.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Seriously, this is SICK.

I just love to game.


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Sure, you both can come. But be warned, we're pretty harsh on the newbies. The latest guy to join the group is still blamed for every mistake made in-game. Even when it's someone else's fault. It goes like this:
> 
> *Bishop Screws up*
> Kyle: "God-Dammit, Jason!"
> ...



Great, I'll bring my ZOMBIES!!! and Cards Against Humanity. Later we can play my quiz! 



danielstj said:


> Seriously, this is SICK.
> 
> I just love to game.



It's not.... _sick._


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Great, I'll bring my ZOMBIES!!! and Cards Against Humanity. Later we can play my quiz!



Already have both of those games


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Major credit card use forthcoming... 

Also, do you guys use STEAM at all?


----------



## Schrody (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Already have both of those games



No! :eek2:



danielstj said:


> Major credit card use forthcoming...
> 
> Also, do you guys use STEAM at all?



Nope. I just play games on the Internet, the only time I was a "gamer" was when Mortal Kombat, Super Mario and Street Fighter were popular and new. I also had Commodore 64.


----------



## Bishop (May 13, 2014)

danielstj said:


> Major credit card use forthcoming...
> 
> Also, do you guys use STEAM at all?



I do. But I hate it. Oh, don't get me wrong, it's a wonderful gaming platform and has most of my favorite games...

I hate their sales.

This summer, it's going to happen, I just know it... Steam Summer Sale. Everyday, games that are $50, or even $60 that I DON'T EVEN WANT go down in price to like... $3. I physically cannot turn down a deal that good, even if I have only a marginal interest in the game. I have about a dozen games on my steam roster that are UNTOUCHED (not even installed!) because they were basically three bucks.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

I used to have the Sega Genesis. Best Christmas Gift I ever got. 

Games I loved on that:

Mortal Kombat (1, 2-fav, and 3: Ultimate)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Battle Axe
Streets of Rage

Among others.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I do. But I hate it. Oh, don't get me wrong, it's a wonderful gaming platform and has most of my favorite games...
> 
> I hate their sales.
> 
> This summer, it's going to happen, I just know it... Steam Summer Sale. Everyday, games that are $50, or even $60 that I DON'T EVEN WANT go down in price to like... $3. I physically cannot turn down a deal that good, even if I have only a marginal interest in the game. I have about a dozen games on my steam roster that are UNTOUCHED (not even installed!) because they were basically three bucks.



Everyone who is interested in steam add me up: 

Nickname: dravenx4

I have money for games, but I have a lot I'd love to try out on multiplayer.


----------



## Greimour (May 13, 2014)

danielstj said:


> I used to have the Sega Genesis. Best Christmas Gift I ever got.
> 
> Games I loved on that:
> 
> ...



I've had pretty much every Nintendo system and Sega system ever released, along with commodore 64 and AMSTRAD...
My quote is to say:

"Woop, some nice games there, totally agree.. but you missed out so many!"

Streets of Rage was Epic, I don't remember there being one called Battle Axe, but I instantly thought of Golden Axe, which was equally Epic ^_^
Didn't like Sonic 2 so much but I loved Sonic
Loved all the Mortal Kombats - extending beyond the Sega consoles

The additional games to add to the list include:

Shinobi 1-3 (though maybe only 3 was on Genesis/Megadrive)
Fantastic Dizzy (Dizzy Egg)
Sonic and Knuckles
FIFA Soccer 95-97 + Road to world cup ( 98 )
GoldenAxe 1-3
Lemmings
Worms
Might and Magic II: Gates to another world
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (don't remember which)

I loved that console but I think I liked Nintendo consoles more... I am a sucker for Mario Karts


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 14, 2014)

Oh dang, my memory defeats me, it was Golden Axe! :X

Also, I played The Lion King Game as a child.

Additionally, and I forgot yesterday, BattleTech. Basically MechWarrior 3rd person for the Genesis.

To name a few more.


----------

